

Can Edward Snowden Stay in Hong Kong? - stevengg
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/evanosnos/2013/06/what-will-china-do-with-edward-snowden.html?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
teawithcarl
Evan Osnos is a top reporter in China, living in Beijing for years. Excellent
reputation.

